# Hoping my video card isn't dead



## wootmachine9000 (Jan 23, 2006)

I come back from an evening of watching TV and turn on my computer, but my monitor doesn't receive a signal. The light just blinks same as it would if I had the computer off. If I unplug it however it says whatever about no signal so it does know when it's connected to my video card. There was a storm this evening, but I have a power squid so I would expect everything to be okay. So I hooked my monitor up to my laptop and it is working fine as of right now. So I don't know how to tell if my video card is dead. I tried both DVI's on back (my monitor is an LCD, but it's older so it uses VGA-I have an adapter). 

I really, really, really hope that that is not the case.

Oh yeah,
MSI K8N Diamond Plus
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+
WD 200GB SATA 3gb/s HDD
2GB Corsair XMS
eVGA 256MB 7900GT
Enermax Liberty 500w
Please help!

Jeff

Oops, things I forgot to mention. When a monitor is hooked up to my computer and I turn it on, the lights come, and all sounds normal it's just no display. Also I tried a friends monitor on the same video card and it also does not work.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Does the front panel LED activity look normal, keyboard lights blink once at boot, drives spool up etc.? How about bypassing that adaptor you mentioned? (use a monitor that connects directly)


----------



## wootmachine9000 (Jan 23, 2006)

Don't know what you mean about "spool." The drives flash on the front so does the power LED, the keyboard doesn't, but I have had problems with this keyboard and it needs to be replaced (I can't hit caps lock or anything and have a the light come on). I do not have on board video and my video card has only 2 DVI's and since I know no one with a DVI monitor I cannot try bypassing the adapter.

hope this helps


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

What I meant was does the drive spin. The LED blinking on the front panel would seem to confirm that it is. The bios could have gotten corrupted so that the display adaptor (video card) is not being detected. Short of connecting another monitor, you might try defaulting the bios by way of the jumper next to the battery (it says clr / norm on the MB next to the jumper) To default, with the power cord disconnected, move the jumper from norm to clr for 5-10 seconds, and back to norm. Reboot the machine.


----------



## wootmachine9000 (Jan 23, 2006)

I do not know where the "battery" is. Do you mean the psu? I know I have a CMOS (I think it's CMOS) reset button (some kind of reset button)?

I tried a friend's Radeon 9800 PCI card (256MB I think) and plugged my monitor into it's VGA. Same thing. So I plugged my video card into my orange PCI (see here) which it says is a communication slot. I didn't think about it at the time, and unless you think it's worth it, I probably won't try it in my other PCI.

So I'm starting to wonder if something isn't wrong with my motherboard (fingers crossed for no).

I can see the future and in it I am a very sad man....but I really hope I'm wrong (which is usually the case).


----------



## wootmachine9000 (Jan 23, 2006)

*more stuff I noticed...*

Never mind, I tried it in the other PCI anyways-still no luck. so I noticed that the activity LED's on my RAM are not doing anything. I've never actually looked at them during startup, but I would guess that they normally are active then. Not sure why, but I tried re-seating my normal video card-no dice there either. All my fans spin, if that means anything.

Hoping I'm not screwed....

Jeff

Also found this thread, but I don't use any P2P. I do download things, like anti-virus, spyware protection, etc. Occassionally legal music from itunes. Nothing else really.


----------



## wootmachine9000 (Jan 23, 2006)

I was thinking about this last night, and I'm starting to wonder whether or not it really is the video card. Considering the fact that the fan on it still works and that the monitor "knows" when it is connected to it, perhaps it is my motherboard. I don't know nearly enough about computers to say that with any kind of faith that I'm right, but just a thought. Wow I really hope not.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

This is starting to sound much like MoBo or processor. You could try starting with only one Ram stick in place, no boot? switch them and try again. Perhaps one is failed. Is there two LED's on your front panel? One to indicate power (green) and another for HDD activity(amber)? Does the amber light, and if so blink or steady on? Binking would be a good sign. As it would indicate HDD activity, which only occurs if the MoBo and processor are talking. And your battery is a silver disk about 3/4 inch in diameter. Usually located on a corner opposite of the processor. It could also be that your power supply has a problem. The 3.3 volts may have dropped out. Very unusual for that to be, but if it is, a relatively inexpensive fix. My current machine is an old (2yrs) E-Machine box. It had a power supply failure that amounted to the 5VSB going wild,11 volts! destroyed parts on the standby line. I didn't realize this until I connected that power supply to another MoBo and smoked it too! (OUCH) It was one I had just gotten! Pieces of northbridge not recovered! But the celeron processor survived. So it was just a nice box to build another system into.


----------



## wootmachine9000 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Hmmm...*

I am definitely thinking that myself as well. It makes sense to me that the LED's on the RAM wouldn't be lit if one of those weren't working (particularly the mobo). Assuming I hooked up the HDD LED right (don't know if I did, b/c the spot for the light on my case looks the same with the computer on and off). It definitely sounds as though it is working though. 

So how do I determine what the problem actually is (at this point I'm pretty sure it's either the CPU or the mobo, or the PSU [hopefully])?


----------



## wootmachine9000 (Jan 23, 2006)

This is a bit puzzling to me... My friend said that if I find someone with an AMD processor and swap it with mine then I can determine which one of my parts is shot. I don't understand how I will know, though. He said that after I swap it, if the computer starts up, it's the processor, but if it doesn't then it is the motherboard. That confuses me because currently, my computer does startup-just no pic (indicating at least one of those parts is dead, at least to me) so if he's right, doesn't that mean that my processor is dead, because it already does start up. 

Very confused and frustrated,

Jeff


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

I hunted down the user manual for your motherboard. It is a .zip file and should unzip to a .pdf


----------



## wootmachine9000 (Jan 23, 2006)

I lack very much tech knowledge, and therefore I do not understand what to do with it.

Yeah, I'm rather stupid when it comes to fixing PC's.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

I offered the manual for you to perhaps find the battery and the cmos jumper I had mentioned earlier. Defaulting the bios might be a lucky shot in the dark. It can't hurt anything at this point.


----------



## Sgt_Grim_Reaper (Nov 11, 2004)

did you try booting in safe mode?


----------



## wootmachine9000 (Jan 23, 2006)

I took the little battery deal (that I'm quite sure is what you were referring to)out, and waited like 10 seconds then it put back it. I tried booting and still the same thing. As for the safe mode deal, I know you push like F8 or something, but I'm unsure how that will help when the computer really isn't booting.

And that's the rest of the story, for now.


----------



## wootmachine9000 (Jan 23, 2006)

bbbbbbbuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmppppppppp.....


----------



## Sgt_Grim_Reaper (Nov 11, 2004)

_ As for the safe mode deal, I know you push like F8 or something, but I'm unsure how that will help when the computer really isn't booting. _

Oh yeah. Hah, lessen learned; I shouldn't post when sleepy. :4-dontkno


----------



## wootmachine9000 (Jan 23, 2006)

Could one of the moderators please move this thread to the motherboards/CPU forum please?

Thanks


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

hm hm hm to me this sounds like a cpu problem or ram issue.

if it was a ram issue the mobo would beep but it doesnt so were drifitng away from the ram issue.

if cpu issue yes you could get a friends cpu thats compatible with your mobo and try it out. if the computer starts up with the new cpu in then it was ur cpu and if it doesnt then it is the mobo as ur friend said and he is correct.


----------



## wootmachine9000 (Jan 23, 2006)

couldn't that screw up the cpu I use to test it though?


----------



## wootmachine9000 (Jan 23, 2006)

actually after checking around, I found out that I do not know anyone who has an amd processor, let alone one I could use to test my machine.

Are there any other ways to determine the problematic component (mobo, cpu, or psu)?


----------



## lhuser (Oct 5, 2006)

No, actually, I am preety sure the motherboard is shot. Usually, a dead CPU wouldn't let you turn off the PC...well, mine without a CPU wouldn't anyways.


----------



## wootmachine9000 (Jan 23, 2006)

Well it doesn't let me turn it off, but only because it doesn't fully boot-it just sits at a blank screen, no option even to turn off.


----------



## wootmachine9000 (Jan 23, 2006)

*no dice*

So I FINALLY managed to get myself a cpu to try and diagnose by situation (it's brand new). Anyways I put it in and still the EXACT SAME PROBLEM. Monitor isn't getting even a shred of a signal (just flashes). 

I got nothing as to what the problem is now.


----------



## wootmachine9000 (Jan 23, 2006)

Well I took a closer look and noticed something I should have from the very beginning. I just confirmation from the pros here but now I am betting its my ram as when I turn the computer on the activity LEDs on it flash (only one of them flashes-right in the middle) and then the lights go out.

So it must be the ram right?


----------



## wootmachine9000 (Jan 23, 2006)

wootmachine9000 said:


> I turn the computer on the activity LEDs on it flash (only one of them flashes-right in the middle) and then the lights go out.?


Sorry for triple post, I thought of something else that might be relevant. My ram's activity LEDs run for a little ways along it from green LEDs at the bottom to yellow in the middle and then red at the top. The LED that flashes on each one is one in about the middle (a yellow one) then it goes out. 

Not sure if that helps but I thought it might be important.


----------



## vvuuren (Nov 7, 2006)

It seems you and I have the same problem. If you read my thread you will see that I have exactly the same prob.

I dont think that it is the Video card. My senses tell me that it is either the motherboard or the CPU, but I am almost certain that it is the CPU (Big bummer) since if it was the motherboard then I dont think that the LEDS or the fans would go on since everything is connected to the motherboard!


----------



## wootmachine9000 (Jan 23, 2006)

I just put in a new cpu so I don't think that that is the problem.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

take out one memory module and test it alone take out all the memory and make sure it starts beeping. if it doesnt start beeping then something is propably wrong with the motherboard.


----------



## vvuuren (Nov 7, 2006)

Well, I would be very relieved if it isnt the CPU as that would be the most expensive to replace. I will try removing the RAM tonight and see what it does.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi guys, sorry for the late entry into the ring .. 

I note that my esteemed colleagues are telling to remove just one ram card but if you start by removing all RAM then your motherboard should beep at you. This at least would give a starting point that the CPU is doing something and that it can read the initial instructions in the BIOS.

Take a look at this advice I gave someone on another thread. You don't need to remove your mobo at the start unless you see that nothing is happening when doing the initial bare board tests (ie tests with no cards, HDD's, CD/DVD ROMS or memory installed.)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/sure-hope-you-all-can-help-121239.html#post666642

there is an MSI trouble shooting guide here.

http://www.msicomputer.com/support/sup_tshoot.asp

it has details about the led's, beeps according to the BIOS writer etc.

Feel free to keep asking questions, I will be keeping an eye on this thread from now on


----------



## wootmachine9000 (Jan 23, 2006)

Well the same thing just keeps happening. The startup beeps still come (not sure if I mentioned that earlier or not, but they were there from the beginning I think). The middle LED on the Ram just stays constant when only one module is in, and when no modules are in the same thing happens (i.e. startup beeps but really nothing else). The startup beeps indicate to me that the motherboard isn't shot, but I definitely don't know enough to be sure. At this point I'm thinking my RAM is shot, but once again not sure. I can't help but wonder if I bought that cpu for nothing now.


----------



## vvuuren (Nov 7, 2006)

Do you have an onboard graphics card? If so try removing your graphics card and plug your monitor into your onboard graphics card.

Last night I did just that and my pc seemed to boot up and worked fine. I then plugged my graphics card back in and the same thing again, NOTHING!

Ao I came to the conclusion that it must be my graphics card that packed up.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

or that u didnt disable your onboard graphics ...


----------



## vvuuren (Nov 7, 2006)

Disabling the onboard graphics card has nothing to do with the pc not being able to boot up. It should still be able to boot up atleast.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

wootmachine9000 said:


> Well the same thing just keeps happening. The startup beeps still come (not sure if I mentioned that earlier or not, but they were there from the beginning I think). The middle LED on the Ram just stays constant when only one module is in, and when no modules are in the same thing happens (i.e. startup beeps but really nothing else). The startup beeps indicate to me that the motherboard isn't shot, but I definitely don't know enough to be sure. At this point I'm thinking my RAM is shot, but once again not sure. I can't help but wonder if I bought that cpu for nothing now.



I don't remember you mentioning that you got beeps at start up, however, since you do then it means that you have basic communication between your CPU & BIOS.
I want you to remove all RAM and let me knwo if the beeps are the same as when the RAM is in Place. If it's The same then you probably have a Memory issue. If it Changes then most likely you have a Graphics card issue but I would suggest you download and read the Troubleshooting guide on the MSI site I gave earlier.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

Pvisagi said:


> Disabling the onboard graphics card has nothing to do with the pc not being able to boot up. It should still be able to boot up atleast.


true well from ur statement of "nothing" i figured that there wasnt anything being displayed. sounds like a lack of power in ur case or some irq interference from the video card with something


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

wootmachine9000 said:


> I come back from an evening of watching TV and turn on my computer, but my monitor doesn't receive a signal. The light just blinks same as it would if I had the computer off. If I unplug it however it says whatever about no signal so it does know when it's connected to my video card. There was a storm this evening, but I have a power squid so I would expect everything to be okay. So I hooked my monitor up to my laptop and it is working fine as of right now. So I don't know how to tell if my video card is dead. I tried both DVI's on back (my monitor is an LCD, but it's older so it uses VGA-I have an adapter).
> 
> I really, really, really hope that that is not the case.
> 
> ...


Unplugging the Video from the graphics card just proves that your monitor is ok but it does not prove that your graphics card is functional. You would have to try your card on another PC. Do not try placing the card in another PCI slot as I thought I saw you have written. These cards are 1,5V whilst PCI is 3,3V and the possibilities can be disastrous both for card and mobo.
Make sure you have the card inserted in the correct PCI express slot.

http://www.evga.com/products/

eVGA are offering lifetime warranty, not sure if applies to you 

http://www.evga.com/support/lifetime/


----------



## wootmachine9000 (Jan 23, 2006)

Beeps are consistently the same. 3 short beeps, a quick pause and another beep just like always.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

wootmachine9000 said:


> Beeps are consistently the same. 3 short beeps, a quick pause and another beep just like always.


So if your RAM is removed you get this warning,
If your RAM is installed you get this warning ?

Are your RAM slots coloured?
IS your RAM installed in a pair of slots the same colour.

If YeS to the above then you either have faulty RAM or a faulty MOBO.

check no bent pins or whatever inside theRAM sockets, (try the other pair of sockets but don't get your hopes up, most Mobo's prefer the first pair to be populated if the mobo's to work properly)

Take your RAM to the Service Dept of the shop where you bought them and ask them to check it out.


----------



## wootmachine9000 (Jan 23, 2006)

Well I bought it online, so that will be a bit difficult. Not like I can RMA or anything either considering my system is about 7 months old.

since I still get startup beeps I thought that meant that the mobo wasn't dead therefore it must be the RAM. Is this wrong?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

wootmachine9000 said:


> Well I bought it online, so that will be a bit difficult. Not like I can RMA or anything either considering my system is about 7 months old.
> 
> since I still get startup beeps I thought that meant that the mobo wasn't dead therefore it must be the RAM. Is this wrong?


startup beeps, according to the way the beep sounds is supposed to indicate what could be your problem 


from the MSI troubleshooting manual available for download at MSI by anyone with the patience to download a 3MB file.



> Check Diagnostic codes Verify POST beep codes
> 
> • Continues beeps or 1long 2short beeps = possible memory error
> Try re Try re-seating memory or test with different memory seating memory or test with different memory
> ...


there are different codings & beeps depending upon the BIOS version you have ( ie whether made by award, AMI, Phoenix etc) some motherboards start off with one BIOS mfr and then you find it all changes when you upgrade.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

you'll have to check out who your BIOS mfr is .. 



> AMI Beep Code
> 
> Description & Beep Code
> 
> ...


----------



## TechDragon (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey, I had the same problem with my machine, so sorry if this was already tried but this is how mine was fixed:

I simply had to set the Mobo jumpers to clear the Bios (move the jumper from NORM to CLR for about 10 seconds, then move back and boot up) and my machine worked normally. Your motherboard manual should tell you how to do this.

Once again my problem was exactly like yours (computer fans and lights running, no post beep, no image on monitor, but no "NO SIGNAL" error) and resetting the BIOS through jumpers fixed it.


----------



## wootmachine9000 (Jan 23, 2006)

Well I have a "d bracket" usb thing that came with my mobo with 4 LEDs that light up in various sequences (can be used to diagnose problems) at home. Since my term here at college is just about up (ends friday) I will probably just wait till then, and bring that d bracket back with me and hope it will help me figure out the problem.

My break from college lasts till the 27th, so all of you great people need not check on this thread till then probably, as I won't be taking my computer home with me, or I could just pm you and let you know.

Thanks for all your help so far though.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

So merry Xmas then and look forward to a happy new year with bells, fans and buzzers ringing.:biggrinsa


----------



## wootmachine9000 (Jan 23, 2006)

*ah HA!*

I think I got it. So I brought my D-bracket back, installed it and booted up. I get two LED sequences which I decoded using my motherboard manual.

The first is 4 red LEDs which means the system is powering on (the manual also notes that the LEDs will hang here if the cpu is damaged or not installed properly, but it doesn't for me.

Second, and most importantly is a sequence of 3 red LEDs and 1 green for which the manual says "Memory Detection Test, Testing onboard memory size. The D-LED will hang if the memory module is damaged or not installed properly.

I'm pretty darn sure that the memory is installed properly, so correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that means my memory is shot/screwed.

So now all I need is confirmation from the experts.

Thanks again for all your help so far.


----------



## wootmachine9000 (Jan 23, 2006)

Just thought of something and wanted to make sure I'm right. 

Since I still get my same old startup beeps I got when the computer did work properly, then that would indicate it isn't the mobo right?

Obviously recent evidence is pointing to the RAM very strongly I just wanted to make sure.

Thanks again.

Jeff


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi Jeff
If i understand your message right, your PC is hanging when it's trying to check memory.
I haven't been back to see what we have done earlier but as a quick reply until I take a peek at previous postings ..


Double check that the memory you currently have installed, is supported by your motherboard

try using just one memory card (at a time) if your motherboard supports supports single channel.
Usually, when more than memory one card is installed, faults occur in just one. Removal will either allow the PC to work (if the mobo supports single channel operation) or fail because 2 GOOD memory are required.
If you haven't managed to find a way to check your cards, do so. There is a possibility of motherboard damage which will stop them from being read properly, but this would have to be at Northbridge level, ie require new motherboard.
Try memory in different slots (see your manual) since sometimes the memory must be handled by specific slots when being installed in different configurations.

just to clarify.
If the start up beeps are the same when memory is inserted as when memory is removed then the issue is more than likeley memory BUT since memory is accessed via the northbridge on the motherboard, it could be a motherboard problem if you follow the memory insallation guidelines of your motherboard manual, and it still fails to work.


----------



## wootmachine9000 (Jan 23, 2006)

Same deal with only one stick of memory is in(tried them both one at a time) as per the instructions in my manual.

So that means.......

??

I got nothing, thats why I posted in the first place.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

According to your motherboard manual.



> Main Memory
> † Supports dual channel, eight memory banks DDR 266/333/400, using four 184-pin DDR DIMMs
> † Supports a maximum memory size up to 4GB
> † Supports 2.5v DDR SDRAM DIMM
> ...





> 2-7
> Hardware Setup
> DIMM Module Combination
> Install at least one DIMM module on the slots. Each DIMM slot supports up to a maximum size of 1GB. Users can install either single- or double-sided modules to meet their own needs. Please note that each DIMM can work respectively for single-channel DDR, *but there are some rules while using dual-channel DDR *(Please refer to the suggested DDR population table below). Users may install memory modules of different type and density on different-channel DDR DIMMs.
> ...








> *11-11-2006 12:40 PM Done_Fishin *
> 
> 
> > Quote:
> ...


You gave no response to this and we have now come back to the same point!
are you mounting your RAM in the same coloured slots and the slots you are trying, are they GREEN?


----------



## wootmachine9000 (Jan 23, 2006)

green, yup, I did use the green.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

OK Jeff then the next step is to find a way to check out your RAM.

The problem now appears to be narrowed down to RAM or motherboard. I am hoping it's RAM, becaudse I am assuming that the memory you have is covered by lifetime guarantee.

You have choices, RMA your RAM to where you bought it from, take the RAM to another PC and check it or find a local shop that will give your RAM a check for you.


----------



## wootmachine9000 (Jan 23, 2006)

Its probably almost definitely a problem that I no longer have the packaging isn't it though?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I don't know, best thing is get in contact and ask.

If you're going to take it somewhere close for testing, wrap aluminium foil around it before taking it anywhere.


----------



## wootmachine9000 (Jan 23, 2006)

*different opinion*

I got this opinion from Corsair's website-just wanted to know your thoughts.

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Done_Fishin said:


> *11-29-2006 12:28 AM*
> The problem now appears to be narrowed down to RAM or motherboard. I am hoping it's RAM, becaudse I am assuming that the memory you have is covered by lifetime guarantee.
> 
> You have choices, RMA your RAM to where you bought it from, take the RAM to another PC and check it or find a local shop that will give your RAM a check for you.



I don't see that the other site is telling you anything that we haven't already said


----------



## wootmachine9000 (Jan 23, 2006)

Got an RMA# from Corsair. How can I ship this without it being damaged by static (no longer have the original packaging)?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

What did they advise you ?

Check to see if tghey'll accept it being returned in aluminium foil but best ask their advice. It has to be inside a sturdy box where you can pack the memory with some NON-STATIC foam preferably inside an anti-static bag, that;s a bag like the one that HDD's mobo's etc are delivered in. Put foild around each memory individually. put them in the antistatic bag but not next to each other then fold the bag so that it wraps around them, first the one then encompassing the other one and on until you have a small package.
put inside a cardboard box so that they can't be crushed or damaged whilst in transit. Send by recorded delivery or courier to make sure they arrive.
Think about the possibility of insurance in case they should not make it to the destination.


----------



## wootmachine9000 (Jan 23, 2006)

they just advised returning it to them. 

But I did email them asking about how to ship it so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## wootmachine9000 (Jan 23, 2006)

*yeah....well*

So I RMA'ed the RAM to Corsair, and got a brand new set of 2 1GB DDR400 sticks in the mail. I put them in only to get the exact same error. According to my dianostic LED thingy at least. It stops and holds at an LED sequence that is defined as "Memory Detection Test: Testing Onboard memory size. The D-LED will hang if the memory module is damaged or not installed properly."

That sorta blows I guess. This means (at least to me): the motherboard is more than likely shot.

I'll wait to hear something before I go purchasing though.

Thanks again.


----------



## wootmachine9000 (Jan 23, 2006)

buuummmmmmmpppppp................


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Sorry for the delayed response Jeff, new job, less time for hobbies ..

judging by the latest news, you have to accept the fact that your mobo has bitten the dust. As I sais a lot earlier, it was a question of whether the memory had failed or the mobo .. since you now have new memory with the same results, it seems your next step is to get another mobo.


----------



## popsaka (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm curious... did you try an older video card? 
I get 1 long 2 short w/ ati saphire (9xxx 256mb) but still boot up o k w/ my 
9250 128mb?
the saphire is of questionable condition... unfortunately to blame IMHO....
come back


----------

